

ShowHN: Freeware* GUI Multiple SQL Client Mac OS X - dzendian
http://macsqlstudio.com
A lightweight, multiple-database client and SQL development suite. It is written in pure Objective-C using the Cocoa Framework. Extensible features via Lua scripting.  Free for non-commercial (at home) or humanitarian (charitable organizations) use.
======
dzendian
This is freeware for non-commercial use. Please see the license agreement.

